# Betta's tail falling off



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

Hi,
my betta was hiding and lurking for a few days then I noticed a tiny cotton ball on his tail. It fell off and his tail would turn dark color then half break off and then go fuzzy. The rest of his fins are slightly dark edged. He is lingering by the surface the past couple of days. Should I give him a salt bath? Meds? Or?
Housing
What size is your tank? 10G
What temperature is your tank? 76-80
Does your tank have a filter? YES
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? NO
Is your tank heated? YES
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 2 Tiny snails for the past 2 days

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? 3 aqueon betta food pellets or nutafix max flakes
How often do you feed your betta fish? once a day, skipping mons

Maintenance
How often do you perform a water change? weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 20-40%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? prime and sometimes stress coat

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:.10 (not sure why the sudden raise)
Nitrite:0
Nitrate:0
pH:7.8 (not sure why the ph went up this week)
Hardness: hard
Alkalinity: 120-150
after 80% water change today, the ph dropped down towards more normal

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? blue tail and fins have dark rim. looked like a small furry ball stuck on tail end
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?was hiding and not moving much. spends lots of time near surface
When did you start noticing the symptoms? thurs
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? daily 50% water changes with stress coat. Pinch of salt added
Does your fish have any history of being ill? ripped fins last year
How old is your fish (approximately)? 1 year


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Can you provide a picture?
It sounds like Fungus, and the white sounds like a secondary bacteria infection because of the Fungus. But a picture would help to diagnose it much better.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

He may have fin rot. Add two teaspoons of salt since you have ten gallons. You might want to do a full water change to remove all the poop and uneaten food. You may want to add extra prime.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

yesterday









today


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

The fuzz is called saprolegnia and isnt the culprit. it is a fungus that eats dead tissue. The real culprit is that black line eating his fin. Either way it is very clearly fin rot.

I do suggest you get a general cure which will sort it out without too many problems.

Also a side note is he looks very small and thin, how old is he? -edited note- Nevermind its how he is sitting in the second picture- his head is closer and makes it look bigger.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

he is about a year old.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

hes very handsome, reminds me of my own blue veiltail (who is aallllways sick for some reason *sigh*)

general cure and AQ salt are your first ports of call, keep his water sparkling and likely up the water changes to slightly more than usual while he is sick.

Usually this is more than enough to stop these infections without resorting to harder measures. I'll be watching this thread with crossed fingers


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

*general cure*

what is the general cure?


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

It is a medication that is simply called general cure. They often have a number of antifungal agents in them.
I personally use general cures instead of antifungals since the brand I buy uses the exact same chemical compounds in each one and the general cure is cheaper that way but if you prefer for clarity's sake you can get a fungus cure, many speak highly of the jungle brand available in the US- hopefully it is available to you as well.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

I dont think i have come across any called that here. His tail has stopped or slowed down. He still hids some. I turned the heat higher and he curls up in the plants sometimes.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

It may be called multi cure or something, every company has their own spin on names to make them sound unique

If he is kicking it on his own then you don't need to be worried right away, just keep his water extra clean to help him out.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

I might have to cook the water to bring it up to temp as when I turn on the hot water tap rust pours out.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

He is looking somewhat better. the heat is up to 82.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

Now he is getting fuzz on his front fins. so my choices are more salt. a salt dip. a salt bath. Jungle fungus clear. maracyn mardel


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would try the fungus clear or Maracyn.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

now he has purple spots on his back behind his head. Like purple grains


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> I would try the fungus clear or Maracyn.


^^
Agree.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

*today*

not in that picture


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree with Taeanna -- In the photo, it looks like Saprolegnia, secondary to fin rot, to me. 

Fin rot is usually caused by gram-negative bacteria. If you cure the fin rot, the fuzzy balls (Saprolegnia) will clear up, too.

If he is developing new fuzzy spots (without any evidence of black-colored fin rot), this can indicate Columnaris, which is also caused by gram-negative bacteria.

Can you treat him in a hospital/quarantine tank? If so, I would move him there. If not, then I would look into the effect of Aquarium salt on the tank (and snails) prior to proceeding with this.....

I would do a series of four 25% water changes. This will help remove bacteria and toxins from the water. Wait at least 15 minutes between each change, to allow him to reacclimate.

You can use a gram-negative antibiotic or try Aquarium salt..... 

*If it looks like this is spreading quickly, I would use a gram negative antibiotic such as: Mardel Maracyn 2 (minocycline), and the furan meds such as API Furan 2, Hikari Bifuran, Jungle Fungus Clear, or Tetra Fungus Guard.* 

Here is how I would do the Aquarium salt treatment, if you opt to go that route, rather than use antibiotics:

I would add Aquarium salt at a dosage of 1 teaspoon per gallon. To add the salt: put a some tank water into a cup. Stir in 1 teaspoon Aquarium salt per gallon of water. Stir until the salt is completely dissolved. Slowly add this to the tank over the course of about an hour. _(Again, a small tank would be good for treatment. If you need to keep him in the large tank, find out the effect on the tank and snails BEFORE adding this, if you try to treat him in the large tank.) _

Monitor his tail. The fuzzy ball and black rot should fall off in a day or so. Once the fin looks healthy, I would do another series of partial water changes to remove the salt.....

Continue to monitor him. If the rot returns, then you may need to use medication, such a gram-negative antibiotic.

Also, Aquarium salt can cause fluid retention and bloating in some bettas. Most are OK with a dosage of 1 teaspoon per gallon. But if he starts to have issues, then do water changes to remove the salt. If the rot (or Saprolegnia) continues after that, use a gram-negative antibiotic instead.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

Thank you very much.
I have used *Mardel Maracyn *(not 2) since Thursday. He is in 95% changed water now. The fuzzy balls fell off by next morning and he hasn't had any more since then. I gave him a spoonful of a. salt to start with. I may have to change the water again as the ammonia has gone up slightly today. 
I haven't use the fungus clear yet. But He looks happier today. 

Can fluoride show up as ammonia readings in tests??


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

No, fluoride will never show up as ammonia in water tests.

The ammonia test is looking for the presence of nitrogen-compounds in the water (ammonia or ammonium).

Fluoride is a different element, and has nothing in common with ammonia or ammonium. It will not be detected via an ammonia test.

I did some research just now. On four different websites, I read that is not believed that the amount of fluoride in drinking water is harmful. (This is from Tetra's website, as well as from websites of several public water municipalities. I'd have posted links, but I closed the browser. Whoops.)


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

So then the water plant guy is full of it. I phoned the town yesterday to complain about the ammonia readings in the tap water and he said I am confusing fluoride with ammonia. I now have to use reverse osmosis water from the store in the tanks till my tap water is normal. if ever.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Fluoride will not show up on an ammonia test. 

Ammonia's chemical formula is NH3. (One nitrogen atom and three hydrogen atoms.) Ammonium will show up on the same test, as its chemical formula is NH4+ (One nitrogen, four hydrogens).

However, fluorine and fluoride have nothing in common with ammonia or ammonium. Its presence (or absence) won't be detected with a test designed for ammonia. 

To my knowledge, there is NO home-testing kit for fluoride available at all! This is because no one is really concerned about its presence in a home aquarium....

If you want to know exactly how much ammonia and fluoride are in your water, the information should be available either online or from the town. In the U.S., public water municipalities are required to publish this information. I've seen similar reports from Canadian cities. (Do a google search for water quality report - followed by your city/town name. Or, if you'd like tell me the town name, and I'll take a look at it and tell you what I find.)

From the Tetra website:http://www.tetra.net/en/en/service/service/faq/aquarium/water-quality/frage16

_*Is fluoride in tap water harmful to my fish?*

Fluoride is found naturally in freshwater at concentrations of 0.01 – 0.3mg/l, and in saltwater at 1.2 – 1.5mg/l. In some regions, fluoride is added to tap water at a concentration of around 1mg/l, to reduce tooth decay. Whilst this is not a problem for marine fish and invertebrates, it is higher than freshwater fish experience in their natural environment.

There has been relatively little research done on fluoride toxicity to ornamental fish, so much of what is known comes from work on fish that we do not keep in aquariums and ponds. The toxicity of fluoride to freshwater fish depends on water temperature and water hardness, being more toxic in warmer, softer water. For sensitive species in soft water (e.g. specialist Discus aquariums), the fluoride levels present in fluoridated tap water might be sufficient to affect behaviour and long-term health. However, it is unlikely that it could cause any immediate harm.

As water hardness is reasonably high in many areas that are fluoridated, and many ornamental species are quite hardy, it is unlikely that the levels included in tap water will cause any harm at all. Fluoride added in tap water will be removed over time by plants and other biological / chemical processes. 

In most cases, it is unlikely that any action needs to be taken. However, concerned aquarium and pond owners can simply ensure that they only replace a portion of water at a time. For example, a 25% water change, using tap water containing 1mg/ fluoride, will give a total concentration of just 0.25mg/l. The need for using tap water in aquariums and ponds can be further reduced by using Tetra EasyBalance and Tetra Pond WaterBalance._


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

its not posted online but I might get it from the environment office. Or send a water sample through the health unit. 
Since the water plant operator doesnt know the difference between fluoride and ammonia I wonder about the water. And he wont answer the phone nor get back to me as he was suppose to.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

They may have copies at the town hall. Here's an example of one (from Calgary). The parameters are shown on pages 6 & 7.

The report will also tell you how disinfection is accomplished. (Some municipalities use chlorination, others use chloramines, etc.)


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

so the tap water has gone back to normal but my fish isn't. His purple spots are turning fuzzy and he is always living in one corner of his tank. Fins are slowly dissolving away.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

I tried Maracy, fungus clear fizz, a. salt. Nothing is making him better.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)




----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)




----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

notice the coloring behind his head on top. Sometimes its a tad fuzzy and sometimes its just very light colored.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

How long did you use Maracyn I? Have you seen any improvement when he was on any certain med?

So water quality was an issue before, I assume from everything melting and contaminating the water system? Am I reading this all correctly? Sorry, I'm a little tired tonight but can fully read it over tomorrow.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

i used it for the 5 days. Then I tried the fizz. 2ce. and I started using m again on Sun.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

Yes without knowing it, the ammonia had gone up in the town water for over a week. I tested before the water changes and they were fine so all my critters were in ammonia "fresh" water for over a week. I used bottle water after that but I am still fighting to get him better. Nothing seems to be the cure so far.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, with the Maracyn did his condition stay the same or get worse?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you check the box label on the Maracyn? Is the active ingredient Erithromycin?

Erithrymycin treats gram-positive bacterial infections.
Jungle Fungus Clear treats gram-negative bacterial infections.
Aquarium salt has mild antimicrobial properties. (Ie: it treats most things, but only to a degree.)

So by using the three, you've treated for many types of bacterial infections.

Can you run two water tests for us, then post the results?
1) Test the water straight from your faucet.
2) Test the water in his tank (whichever one he's in now).


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

The water in the tank and out of the tap now match. They are both at 0. They must have been doing ammonia shots for the spring or something?

His front fins are almost all gone today. He had a weird yellow tan tear drop thing hanging off one fin.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

you can see it above and to the left of the letter h.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That looks like his poop, good to know he's still going at least.


----------



## Kylelouis929 (Mar 10, 2014)

Praying for your betta! :-/ Hang in there!


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

he is moving less now and is having trouble swimming. I ran out of marcyn and now using triple sulfa. he hids non stop now and is getting a swayness behind his head.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

I think he is dying now. It is very terrible. He is laying unable to move or swim. he just collapses on what ever. I think there is a slim on him and his fins are turning brownish. I changed water this morning and it seemed too much for him.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

he is dead. what didn't i do right, what did I do wrong. that water change must have been too much for him.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't think that you did anything wrong. 
I think that you tried everything that you could.

It sounds like there was a change in the municipal water which meant ammonia was added. Its presence caused stress to his body, and allowed secondary infections to start setting in. The only way to combat those secondary infections was to use medications, which also place stress on the internal organs (liver and kidneys). 

I'm sorry for your loss.....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm really sorry I wasn't around this weekend, it's been crazy for me and crazy for you as well I see. I'm really sorry about your Betta but I do agree with LittleBlue; you did well enough for him but there are things we can't control and I know that is frustrating, especially when the life of a pet is out of our immediate control. I'm sorry you had to go through all of that.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

Thank you for your kind replies


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

Most people would say just flush it and forget about it. But I can't. Maybe its amplified because it was on the anniversary of watching my father die and not being able to help or save him. 

I have a red/orange betta now. He is timid and still thinks he is stuck in a cup. One of them was laying on his side on the bottom. Another was missing fins and had something hanging under it. And one was covered in fuzz floating in a green pool of slime. Going to petsmart is like an episode of the Walking Dead most days.


----------

